# صور من كنيستنا في الهند



## antonius (15 أكتوبر 2009)

الكنيسة السريانية الارثذوكسية...كنيسة انطاكيا وسائر المشرق..كانت يوماً فعلا تمتد عبر المشرق كله! من فلسطين حتى الهند..واليوم انهكتها الانشقاقات...وقل نفوذها بسبب سيف الاسلام...عموماً...
الجزء الاكبر من مؤمني الكنيسة السريانية الارثذوكسية...هم من الهنود..وهؤلاء ليسوا حديثي عهد! بل كنيستهم من احدى اقدم الكنائس قاطبة..اسسها توما تلميذ الرب...
واحببت اليوم ان اضع لكم صور لكنيستنا ومؤمنيها في الهند...
قسم من الصور ماخوذ من مظاهرة كبيرة لهم شارك فيها اكثر من مئة الف مؤمن..
اترككم من الصور:
























يتبع...
للمشرف: الرجاء نقل الموضوع لقسمه المخصص ان لم يكن مكانه هنا..لاني لم اجد مكان انسب له من هنا...
..


----------



## antonius (15 أكتوبر 2009)

مجموعة من الاباء الكهنة والرهبان والمطارنة:
















































قداسة البطريرك أغناطيوس زكا الاول عيواص.....بطريرك الكنيسة السريانية الانطاكية وسائر المشرق في زيارته للهند






بعض كنائسنا في الهند:










يتبع


----------



## antonius (15 أكتوبر 2009)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Monotype Corsiva, Arial, Helvetica,  sans-serif][FONT=Courier New,  Courier, mono]*



*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Monotype Corsiva, Arial, Helvetica,  sans-serif][FONT=Courier New,  Courier, mono]*



*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Monotype Corsiva, Arial, Helvetica,  sans-serif][FONT=Courier New,  Courier, mono][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Monotype Corsiva, Arial, Helvetica,  sans-serif][FONT=Courier New,  Courier, mono][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​قداسة الحبر الاعظم مع الجاثليق او البطرك الهندي:


----------



## antonius (16 أكتوبر 2009)

كنائسنا في الهند:


----------



## antonius (16 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أكتوبر 2009)

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow

بجد اول مرة بشوفها فى منتهى الجمال ورائعه
ميرسى جدا antonius لمجهودك الجميل
يستحق التقيم فعلا​


----------



## النهيسى (16 أكتوبر 2009)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع



شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرارا



ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (16 أكتوبر 2009)

شيء مذهل ورائع  يا انطونيوش

كل الشكر الك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أكتوبر 2009)

راااااااااااااائع جدا 
شكرا ليك على الصور والرحله الجميله 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*صور جميلة جدا 
عجبني الكنايس جداااااااااااا
الرب يبارك حياتك استاذ انطونيوس​*


----------



## maroo maroo (16 أكتوبر 2009)

صورررررررررررررررر جميلة 
اووووووووووى ميرررررررررررسى
ربنااااااااااا يباااااااااااااركك


----------



## ارووجة (17 أكتوبر 2009)

صور حلوة
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## antonius (23 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيكم يا اولاد الرب


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 أكتوبر 2009)

واووووووووووووو صور الكانئس جميل جدا
ربنا يبارك كل اعمال اولاده
لمجد اسمه القدوس
ميرسي يا انطونيوس علي الصوره الجميله دي
يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------

